# div class anpassen



## igel55 (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, daher bitte nicht zu streng mit mir sein- Danke!

Ich würde gerne den nachfolgenden Code so verändern, das der gesamte Inhalt ein mouseover-Link ist und auch Inhalte gern als H1 usw. verwenden. Dabei sollte sich aber die Erscheinung nicht ändern. Bei ersten Versuchen ist leider der H1-Inhalt auf Mobilgeräten viel zu groß.
Was müsste ich anpassen?


```
<div class="fluid_container">
<div class="camera_wrap camera_orange_skin" id="camera_wrap">
<div data-thumb="{{skin url='#'}}" data-src="{{skin url='#}}">
<div class="camera_caption fadeFromLeft">

<div class="lof_camera_title">
<a href="#"># <span>#<br /></span></a>
</div>

<div class="lof_camara_desc">
<div class="des2">#</div>

<ul class="des1">
<li>#</li>
</ul>
<button class="button" onclick="setLocation('#')" title="" type="button"> <span>#</span> </span> </button></div>
</div>
</div>
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
wenn Du ein HTML5 Doctype verwendest kannst Du einfach ein 
	
	
	



```
<a href="" ></a>
```
 drum herum basteln, dann darf aber der Link udn der Button nicht vorhanden sein.
Hier stellt sich eh die Frage was Du mit dem Mouseover-Link genau meinst? Wenn Du nur einen Hover-Effekt willst kannst Du im CSS einfach ein Hover auf Dein Container-Element setzen.

```
.fluid_container:hover {
…
}
```
Aber so ganz schlau werde ich aus Deinem Anliegen nicht auch wegen dieser Aussage: 





> Dabei sollte sich aber die Erscheinung nicht ändern


Weil genau deshalb macht man doch einen Hover. Oder soll beim Hover eine bestimmte Funktion ausgeführt werden? Hier würde das aber eventuell mit dem Butten und dem Link kollidieren.

Grüße


----------

